# Notebook, Grafikkarte und Prozessor - unwissend...



## otherside (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo.

Meine letzte technische Anschaffung liegt etliche Jahre zurück. Da konnte man sich noch an aufsteigenden Zahlen und Megaherz-Zahlen orientieren (Pentuim 1,2,3,4 | 2,3,4 GHz). Auch bei Grafikarten blickte ich noch durch.

Im Internet habe ich nur Informationen für "versierte" Nutzer gefunden. Zumindest habe ich nicht das Wissen ergattern können, welches ich gerne gehabt hätte.

In nächster Zeit steht eine neue Anschaffung in Sachen PC bzw NB an. Ob NB oder PC entscheidet sich später.

Zu den Prozessoren: Wie messe ich die Geschwindigkeit bzw. woran mache ich diese fest?

Früher gab es den Pentium 4 mit 3GHz, da wusste ich, dass der schneller als ein Pentium 3 mit 1,8 GHz ist.

Wie mache ich aber die Geschwindigkeit bei etlichen Core 2 Duo und Athlon 64 x2 Modellen fest?


Zu den GraKa's: Auf was sollte ich da achten?

Bei Desktop-Pc's sollten es ja mitlerweile PCI-Express-Karten sein, möglichst mit "x16". Wie heißen die Top-Modelle von Nvidia und ATI? Welche kürzel zeigen abgespeckte Versionen an?

Bei NB's: Wie unterscheide ich da Nvidia Modelle und vorallem ATI, da ich bei denen noch weniger durchblicke?


Vor einigen (2-3) Jahren war ich mal gut mit der Materie vertraut, mitlerweile muss ich Anfängerfragen stellen, weil ich leider versäumt habe mich auf dem Laufenden zu halten.
Ich hoffe ihr seid so nett mir zu helfen.

P.S. Persönlich würde ich ein gutes NB bevorzugen, da sie einfach Platzsparender als Desktop-PC's sind. Jedoch möchte ich hin und wieder auch mal neue Spiele spielen. Nach aussagen von Kollegen sei das kein Problem mehr mit NB's. Stimmt das?

Welche hersteller empfehlt ihr? Momentan bin ich bei Maxdata. Wenn das gerät nicht so laut wäre, wäre ich noch mehr zufrieden. Was spricht für Simens Fj., HP, Asus, etc. Was dagegen?

 danke...


----------



## chmee (11. Juli 2007)

Prozessoren :
Intel hat eine Nummerierung eingeführt, die nach Leistung aufsteigend ist,
also DualCore E43xx, danach E6300, dann E6400 etc.. Höhere 2er Stellen kann man
als neuere Versionen mit kleinen Änderungen im Chipdesign ansehen, zB anderer
Cache, niedrigerer Stromverbrauch etc.. zB E6300 zu E6320

Die D-Pentiums sind Ladenhüter - NICHT KAUFEN ! Basieren auf der
Pentium 4 Technik, sind elendst schlecht, verglichen mit den Neuen.

AMD hat immer noch diesen virtuellen Betrag im Namen also zB 4800

Grafikkarten:
Könnte man ne Menge erzählen  Nvidia hat die 6xxx 7xxx und 8xxx Reihe, meistens noch mit nem GF vorangestellt. Die ATI/AMD-Grafikkarten fangen mit X an, alte sind die X600/X800. Neue die X1xxx, bzw die neueste Reihe X2xxx. Aufsteigend wieder vergleichbar mit Besser. Bei Nvidia und ATI nichts unter x600 kaufen, sage ich jetzt mal pauschal.

Die NB haben auch gute Grafikkarten, aber da bekommt man nichts für 700Eur geschenkt, da sollte man ab etwa 1200EUR rechnen. Heißen dann wie oben mit den Kürzel Mobility oder Go.

mfg chmee


----------



## otherside (11. Juli 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Die anderen aber ruhig auch antworten!

MFG


----------



## michaelwengert (11. Juli 2007)

hier gibts einige Vergleiche

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/charts/

Michael


----------

